# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با MFC و ++Visual C >  مشکل در هم زمانی در MySql

## amir.bakhtiari

سلام
یه مشکلی داشتم وقتی مقدار یک فیلد از mysql میخونم و میخوایم اون مقدارو افزایش بدم و دوباره همونجا بنویسم

فرض کنید دو کلاینت هم زمان مقدار یک فیلد(عدد) رو میخونن و و یکی از کلاینت ها عددی ک دریافت کرده افزایش داده و نوشته و کلاینت بدی ک هنو همون مقدار قبلی رو خونده بازم تغییر میده و یه چی دیگه وارد میکنه

یعنی هر دو عدد 5 رو خوندن و هنگام نوشتن یکی از کلاینت ها 1+5 میکنه و مینویسه و عدد ذخیره شده میشه 6 و در صورتی ک کلاینت دوم هنو عدد 5 رو داره و در صورتی ک باید 6 رو داشته باشه
هر دو هم زمان میخوان عدد رو ذخیره کنن!!!
میشه راهنمایی کنید ک به چه صورت میتونم وقتی یکی مقداری رو تغییر میده به بقیه کلاینت ها که دارن از همون مقدار استفاده میکنن متوجه بشن و عدد جدید رو جایگزین کنن.

----------


## amir.bakhtiari

سلام
یعنی هیچ کسی هیچ راهنمایی نمیتونه کنه

در ضمن برنامه من با MFC نوشته شده

----------


## hamid_hr

اگر فقط میخوای بخونی یک اضافه کنی بعد بنویسی از دستور update استفاده کن و با یک کوئری اخرین عدد رو یکی اضافه کن

----------

